# Kann das denn sein?!



## ov3rclock3d92 (17. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Community 

Als ich das Internet gerade auf der Suche nach Autoradiatoren für meine Wakü durchforstet habe bin ich darauf gestoßen:

Wärmetauscher, Innenraumheizung ME2133 - AUTOTEILE - Auto Ersatzteile für Ihr PKW

Ein relativ großer Radi für nur 1,19€?! Kann das denn sein?! Hier ist der Herstellerlink:

AVA Deutschland

Das kommt mir irgendwie sehr merkwürdig vor  ..

Wie ist eure Einschätzung dazu?

MfG Julian


----------



## chefmarkus (17. August 2009)

Hm , ist auch noch einer für Mercedes... probier es aus, die werden sich schon melden wenn der Preis falsch angegeben ist. Kauf gleich 100 Stück und dann kannst Du die Dinger für 'nen zehner mit fettem Gewinn weiterverkaufen.
Mal ernsthaft, es kann eigentlich nur falsch ausgepreist sein, vielleicht sollte es eher 119 und nicht 1,19 heissen?


----------



## Malkav85 (17. August 2009)

Ist anscheinend ein gängiger Preis. Bei Google hat der auch nur den Radi ausgespuckt. Nur stehen nirgends die Maße. Auf den kleinen Skizzen seh ich zumindest nichts.


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Konnt nich widerstehen und hab gleich bestellt, woanders sollte das Ding  559,36€ kosten

Waermetauscher, Innenraumheizung bei Mercateo günstig kaufen

Bin jetzt schon gespannt!!!

Zur not verkauf ichs bei Ebay 

zu den Maßen: beim Hersteller steht was, ca 50X50 Cm wenn ich die Angaben da richtig deute!
hätt gleich zehn bestellen sollen


----------



## Madz (17. August 2009)

Ich hab 5 Stück bestellt


----------



## Xandrus (17. August 2009)

sehs schon kommen ihr bekommt nur ne skizze von dem ding geschickt xD


----------



## overkill_KA (17. August 2009)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ihr dafür einen ganzen Radi bekommt.
Bitte berichten (mit Bildern)


----------



## chefmarkus (17. August 2009)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was sich daraus ergibt. Ich denke wenn der Verkäufer seinen Irrtum mit dem Preis bemerkt, wird er erstmal das Produkt "aus" sagen. Z.Zt. nicht verfügbar, dann Preis ändern und wieder online stellen...


----------



## Freestyler808 (17. August 2009)

das ist definitv nicht der Kühler
die Teile kosten 200€ aufwärts


----------



## Madz (17. August 2009)

Naja, ich habe per Nachname bestellt. Wenn ich sehe, daß das Paket zu klein ist, nehme ich es nicht an.


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

@ Madz: per OB gleich bezahlt, bin gespannt bei wem es früher ankommt!


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (17. August 2009)

So ich hab mir jetzt auch 2 bestellt ..ich hoffe mal das war nicht zu spät und ich bekomme auch 2 Radis und nicht 2 Dichtungen oder so  ...Naja viel falsch machen konnte man ja nicht .. Eine Frage OT: Bei der Bankverbindung steht kein Kontoname.. was tragt ihr da ein oder kann man das offen lassen? (am besten per PN)

MfG Julian


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

TuZ Direkt GmbH hab ich als Namen eingetragen.


----------



## J.W.T (17. August 2009)

Warum ruft man nicht einfach vorher an?


----------



## Madz (17. August 2009)

Weil sie ihren Irrtum sonst evtl. bemerken und man nicht beliefert wird.


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Ob die sich wohl wundern, dass auf einmal soviele Bestellungen von dem Teil eingehen?
Kann vielleicht noch jemand in anderen Foren posten, damit das auch schnell bekannt wird!? *gg*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2009)

Der Kaufvertrag kommt i.d.R. sowieso erst mit der Lieferung zustande, d.h. vorher können die jederzeit ihren Fehler korrigieren und einseitig das Geschäft absagen.
Aber ich bin auch gespannt, was man da bekommt.


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Bei Quelle(oder Otto? irgend son Laden) gabs auch mal eine ähnlichen Fall mit Macbooks für n Hunni o.Ä. wo die dann auch ausliefern mussten. Das ging aber über einen ziemlich langen Rechtsstreit, wodrauf ich mich nicht einlassen würde, macht ja keinen Sinn für son Spielkram, aber wenn man 100 Stück bestellt....


----------



## Madz (17. August 2009)

Ich habe mit Absicht nur 5 Stk. bestellt, weil es sonst viel zu auffällig wäre.


----------



## Equilibrium (17. August 2009)

Dasselbe ist damals in China geschehen, wo Flachbilschirme zum schleuderpreis verkauft wurden, was natürlich ein Irrtum war.

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass der Händler dazu verdonnert wurde nur haushaltsübliche Mengen auszuliefern.


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

@Equilibrium: War glaub ich Taiwan. Also ich könnt in meinem Haushalt so 12 Monitore gebrauchen

@Madz: Nur 5 ist gut, die ham wir bestimmt leer gekauft 
Eigentlich ist das gut dass ich nur einen bestellt hab, ich muss lachen wenn ich dran denk wie du die zuhause stapelst 
Dann kommt der Postbote mit nem riesigen Paket, will 10€ dafür haben *lol* (Nachnahme) und dann hast du kein Geld da und der muss das zurückschleppen, der hasst sein Leben doch richtig *rofl*
Wie hoch waren bei dir eigentlich die Versandkosten?


----------



## Parnshion (17. August 2009)

Mal sehen was ihr geliefert bekommt  Nicht dass am Ende tatsächlich so eine Radi-Dichtung kommt  Die werden sicherlich stutzig wenn plötzlich so viele Bestellungen eingehen. Bin mal gespannt was kommt.....


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Das wär ein typischer Fall von Uhhhhh Schade hat mich ganze 5€ gekostet bei 300% Versandkosten


----------



## Madz (17. August 2009)

Ich hab 9€ Versand bezahlt.


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Hoffe der link geht
auradia –› Produktsuche & Preisvergleich bei PreisRoboter.de
Macht mich ein bischen stutzig, oder die haben ein ziemlichen Idioten in der Buchhaltung


----------



## Madz (17. August 2009)

Tja, wenn die liefern, bestelle ich nochmal nach.


----------



## Equilibrium (17. August 2009)

Wenn die liefern, dann sag unbedingt bescheid, dann bestell ich auch mal.


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Also n kompletter Sportschalldämpfer kost Versand bei Hermes 9 bei DHL 7 € (kurz ausprobiert) Dichtungsringe können das also schon mal nicht sein, das kommt sonst mit den Kosten nicht hin.

Ps: Falls noch jemand bestellt, holt euch den Hier: http://www.teiledirekt.de/product_info.php/products_id/1558635/refID/2


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (17. August 2009)

...mist manche von den 1.19€ radis hätten sich viel besser für den pc umfunktionieren lassen -.-


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (17. August 2009)

..naja einem "geschenktem" gaul schaut man nicht ins maul  ...nicht dass wir uns zu früh freuen


----------



## AMD_Killer (17. August 2009)

Wenn es stimmt das es ganze Radis sind dann können die da nich kakulieren so billig


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Bestell doch nach kost nicht die Welt


----------



## MetallSimon (17. August 2009)

boa also wenn bei euch dann wirklich son radiator ankommt dann bestelle ich mir auch einen( http://www.teiledirekt.de/product_info.php/products_id/1546190/cPath/ )


----------



## Equilibrium (17. August 2009)

Ich würd mich ja weg schmeißen, wenn die nachher euch übers Ohr hauen und dann ist die Kohle weg!


nee scherz beiseite, wär natürlich ärgerlich.


----------



## david430 (17. August 2009)

ja von den 10 stück absatz machen die sich ein schönes leben auf hawaii^^ 

ja wenn die wirklich so billig wären, naja hätte gedacht ab ner menge von vielleicht 500 oder so, aber wenn man die einzeln kaufen kann, gutes angebot


----------



## ernie (17. August 2009)

was is denn nu *rofl*
wenn das nu n echter radi wäre
die chance is aber verdammt klein....


----------



## chefmarkus (18. August 2009)

Also da sind die ersten 7 Seiten Radis von 1,19€ bis 2,37€ - auradia –› Produktsuche & Preisvergleich bei PreisRoboter.de- ich denke das wollen die so... warum auch immer. 

Vielleicht kriegen sie die Dinger nicht anders los...oder vielleicht diese Variante:

*der Laden hat Insolvenz angemeldet und freut sich noch über Eure fleissigen Überweisungen*
(das ist keine Behauptung von mir, sondern eine oberlustiges Hirngespinnst was so alles der Grund für die Preise sein könnte)

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt was sich daraus ergibt...


----------



## MetallSimon (18. August 2009)

also das Kühler, Motorkühlung DF2011 - AUTOTEILE - Auto Ersatzteile für Ihr PKW gibts hier Google-Ergebnis für http://images.mercateo.com/images/products/CarSpecial/tn_dn2230.jpg  für 960€ ich glaub also die haben da irgendwie nen fehler gemacht
aber naja mal sehen,was bei euch ankommt


----------



## Skaos (18. August 2009)

Also entweder das Zeug is vom LKW gefallen oder keine Ahnung was da kaputt is.. wobei wenn wir jetzt wirklich in solchen Massen bestellen wie es aussieht, wenn die erste Lieferung da is, dann dürften sies ja fast über die Menge wieder reinbekommen


----------



## Marquis (18. August 2009)

Das kam grade als Email:



> Guten Tag Marquis,
> 
> nochmals vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Leider ist der Artikel
> 
> ...


Ich schreib denen, dass die mir einfach irgendeinen Radiator schicken sollen!

Hier noch mein Muster, falls ihr auch bestellt habt und zu faul seid zum selber schreiben:



> Guten Tag Teile Direkt Team,
> 
> schicken Sie mir doch stattdessen den Artikel mit der Nummer "RE2021".
> Ich brauche den Artikel für eine Wasserkühlung im PC, daher benötige ich  keine Modellspezifischen Teile.
> ...


----------



## Skaos (18. August 2009)

lol na wer hätte denn das gedacht.. sollte mich ja sehr stark wundern, wenn du denn rein zufällig genau den erwischt hast, den sie zur Zeit nich da haben 

Ich hätte glaube mal angerufen um das abzuklären


----------



## Marquis (18. August 2009)

Wenn die nicht bald zurückschreiben werd ich das auch tun, aber ich glaube das ist ganz gut wenn die das auch schriftlich haben.


----------



## ernie (18. August 2009)

schriftlich is immer gut...


----------



## chefmarkus (18. August 2009)

So ein Zufall wenn auch die anderen Radis zu 1,19 gerade nicht lieferbar sind


----------



## Hektor123 (18. August 2009)

Interessante Geschichte  Da muss man dran bleiben


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (18. August 2009)

Ich hab die gleiche Mail bekommen... aber ich werde da dann wohl mal anrufen 

MfG


----------



## Madz (18. August 2009)

Was für eine Mail?


----------



## Hektor123 (18. August 2009)

Post #40?


----------



## Madz (18. August 2009)

Ah, gesehen. Naja, mal schaun was ich bekomme.


----------



## computertod (18. August 2009)

also, ich glaub ich bestell mir dort auch was


----------



## Marquis (18. August 2009)

@Madz Wahrscheinlich schicken sie Dir alle die noch auf Lager waren.
@ov3rclock3d92 Ich hoffe du sagst uns was dabei rauskam
Bei mir kam bisher nix weiteres von denen


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (19. August 2009)

Ich habe denen jetzt auch eine mail geschrieben und das war deren antwort:

Guten Tag Herr V*****,

diese beiden Artikel können wir Ihnen leider nicht zukommen lassen, da es hierbei leider um einen Datenfehler beim Preis handelt. Wir können die Bestellung gerne stornieren und Ihnen Ihr Geld wieder zukommen lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

M*** G****


----------



## Equilibrium (19. August 2009)

Na das war doch sowas von klar, dass das passiert.


----------



## Parnshion (19. August 2009)

Immerhin habt ihr jetzt das Gewissheit. Wie Ryuven schon sagte, die können das immer noch ändern und es stornieren. Fand die Aktion aber trotzdem cool


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (19. August 2009)

..naja ich hab denen nochmal was geantwortet.. mal sehen wie sich die sache noch entwickelt...

Aus deren AGBs:
"Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit unserer Auftragsbestätigung oder Lieferung der Waren zustande.     "

..bestätigt haben die mir meinen auftrag aber, also müsste doch eigentlich ein vertrag bestehen oder?!
 
@Madz:
Hast du schon irgendwas gehört? Du hast ja vermutlich die letzten des Types ME2133 reserviert


----------



## Freestyler808 (19. August 2009)

ov3rclock3d92 schrieb:


> "Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit unserer Auftragsbestätigung *oder Lieferung* der Waren zustande.     "




das ist wohl fraglich


----------



## Madz (19. August 2009)

Nein, garnichts.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (19. August 2009)

...dann bekommst du bestimmt 5 Stück geliefert^^


----------



## Marquis (19. August 2009)

Bei mir haben die auch nix weiter gesagt, warte immernoch auf die Mail von denen, heute leider keine Zeit tum anrufen gehabt.
@ov3rclock3d92: An welche Adresse hast du genau geschrieben?


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (19. August 2009)

..an info@teiledirekt.de


----------



## Marquis (20. August 2009)

Hab die Mail nochmal an die geschickt, mal gucken was die machen 
Wehe denen. wenn ich am Ende ohne Radiator und Geld dastehe.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (20. August 2009)

So der Fall ist erledigt:

Also die haben mir gesagt dass der Radi aus meinem Kaufvertrag anscheinend nicht mehr vorrätig ist und nie mehr vorrätig sein wird. Die können mir keinen anderen Radi stattdessen schicken, weil ich ja nur bei dem bestellten Radi wirklich einen Vertrag über 1,19€ hab, bei den anderen können die ja sagen Preise falsch... also habe ich direkt ein anderes Modell auf der Website bestellt -> wieder das gleiche... Leider nicht mehr vorrätig... und den nächsten bestellt... auch nicht mehr vorrätig... Naja in zwischen haben die die falschen Angebote von der Website gelöscht. Jetzt bekomme ich mein Geld zurück überwiesen.

Madz hast du inzwischen was gehört?

MfG


----------



## Madz (20. August 2009)

Nein, bisher nichts gehört.


----------



## Marquis (20. August 2009)

Bei mir antworten die Gar nicht mehr, obwohl ich gleich noch an die andere Adresse geschickt habe, werde glaub ich mit Anwalt und Verbraucherzentral drohen, dass die nicht Ahnungslose Kunden mit Lockangeboten über den Tisch ziehen können.


----------



## overkill_KA (20. August 2009)

laut dem Urteil das heute gefällt wurde, müssten sie liefern.
Da gab es doch den Fall bei Quelle, bei dem Fernseher für 200 anstatt 2000Euro verkauft wurden. Einer hat geklagt weil Quelle nicht liefern wollte und die Läden müssen ab sofort trozdem liefern. 

Geil oder?


----------



## Madz (20. August 2009)

Aktenzeichen?


----------



## exa (20. August 2009)

selbst wenn sie liefern müssten, dann nutzt das gar nichts, wenn sie nicht liefern können, das ist schon ein unterschied...

dann können sie die beträge wieder erstatten und gut ist...

schließlich kann niemand was ausliefern, was gar nicht da ist...


----------



## Owly-K (20. August 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Aktenzeichen?


340 C 1198/08, 310 C 2349/08 und 360 C 2779/08

Die Sachlage war in diesen Fällen aber etwas anders; macht euch besser keine Hoffnung.


----------



## Marquis (20. August 2009)

@Owly-k Weißt du wie das da denn genau war?


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. August 2009)

Quelle hat den Kaufvertrag sozusagen bestätigt und dann erst gemerkt, dass der Preis nicht stimmt


----------



## Marquis (21. August 2009)

Haben die auch mit der Auftragsbestätigung, steht so in der AGB.


----------



## Madz (21. August 2009)

Vorsichtshalter habe ich mir die AGBS mal ausgedruckt und werde morgen meinen Anwalt konsultieren. Wenns sein muss, zwinge ich die zur Lieferung. (vorrausgesetzt ich habe gute Erfolgsausichten)


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (21. August 2009)

Das wird nicht ganz so leicht glaube ich.

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Die Symbole auf den Webseiten ob die Teile vorrätig sind oder nicht sind normalerweise nicht verbindlich. Wenn die jetzt sagen, dass die Radis nicht mehr vorrätig sind und auch nicht mehr vorrätig sein werden, können wir da nichts machen.

MfG


----------



## Marquis (21. August 2009)

Ja, aber wenn mit der Bestellung eine Auftragsbestätigung einhergeht, müssen die die irgendwoher besorgen.


----------



## Madz (21. August 2009)

Das Telefongespräch mit meinem Anwalt heute war sehr eindeutig. Laut AGb ist durch dei auftragsbestätigung ein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Solange Teiledirekt.de den Vertrag nicht anfechtet (dazu haben sie 14 Tage Zeit), sind sie in der Pflicht zu liefern.

Diese Mail:


> Guten Tag Madz,
> 
> nochmals vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung. Leider ist der Artikel
> 
> ...


Entbindet sie nicht von ihrer Vertragspflicht. Für meinen Teil lasse ich jetzt die Frist vertreichen (Bis Dienstag in 10 Tagen) und gebe die Sache dann an meinen Anwalt ab.


----------



## Marquis (21. August 2009)

Ausgezeichnet!
Das wird echt spannend!


----------



## exa (21. August 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Das Telefongespräch mit meinem Anwalt heute war sehr eindeutig. Laut AGb ist durch dei auftragsbestätigung ein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Solange Teiledirekt.de den Vertrag nicht anfechtet (dazu haben sie 14 Tage Zeit), sind sie in der Pflicht zu liefern.
> 
> Diese Mail:
> 
> Entbindet sie nicht von ihrer Vertragspflicht. Für meinen Teil lasse ich jetzt die Frist vertreichen (Bis Dienstag in 10 Tagen) und gebe die Sache dann an meinen Anwalt ab.



naja, sie haben dir innerhalb der anfechtungsplicht so gesehen einen änderungsvertrag angeboten

ich würde daher lieber noch mal deinen anwalt fragen, ob das nicht schon ausreichend ist...


----------



## Madz (21. August 2009)

Erstberatungen macht der meistens kostenlos. Also nächsten Dienstag werde ich mal dort vorstellig und lege die Unterlagen vor.  Wenn sie nicht liefern können, sind sie sogar Schadensersatzpflichtig.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (21. August 2009)

..sind dann deine 10€ der Schaden? ..oder wie definiert der sich? Ich habe meinen Vertrag schon gekündigt  aber mich interessiert sehr wie das bei dir weitergeht Madz


----------



## Madz (21. August 2009)

Nein, da ich plante die Dinger weiter zu verkaufen, entspricht mein nicht erzielter Verkaufserlös dem Schaden.


----------



## Equilibrium (21. August 2009)

Naja machst Du da jetzt nicht aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten!?


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (21. August 2009)

@Madz .. so klingt ein tüchtiger geschäftsmann  ...der Schadensersatz würde dann vermutlich 3-4stellig ausfallen


----------



## Madz (21. August 2009)

Vielleicht mache ich aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten. Allerdings ist dieser Elefant für mich sehr lukrativ und wohlgenährt.


----------



## Chrissi (21. August 2009)

Also wenn du damit Erfolg hast bestell ich gleich 20 von den hier.
Kühler, Motorkühlung RE2018 - AUTOTEILE - Auto Ersatzteile für Ihr PKW

Das ist nen LKW Kühler und kostet bei google 2000€ das Stück.


----------



## Marquis (22. August 2009)

Da haben die schon wieder einen reingesetzt, also ich bestell den gleich wieder!

Edit: Gesagt, getan! Ich liebe Online Banking! Ob die mich langsam hassen? Hätte vielleicht 10 Stück bestellen sollen


----------



## Madz (22. August 2009)

Diesmal einfach Füsse still halten.


----------



## chefmarkus (22. August 2009)

@Madz: Hm, eine Schadensersatzforderung auszusprechen ist gewagt, besonders auf die Aussage hin das Du die Dinger weiterverkaufen willst. Damit liegt ein kommerzieller Zweck (als Zwischenhändler) vor und Du wärst in diesem Falle auch verpflichtet Deine Einnahmen bzw. den Gewinn aus dem Weiterverkauf der Radis zu versteuern...
ich glaube " diesmal einfach Füsse still halten" ist ein gutes Motto für den Verlauf des Ganzen und vielleicht es damit zu belassen.
Es war abzusehen das der Händler so reagiert...


----------



## Madz (22. August 2009)

> Du wärst in diesem Falle auch verpflichtet Deine Einnahmen bzw. den Gewinn aus dem Weiterverkauf der Radis zu versteuern...


Ja und? Was ist daran schlimm?


----------



## Marquis (22. August 2009)

Wenn man die Dinger dann für 300 Euro weitervertickt, kann bei einer Gewinnmarge von ca. 25000% auch gerne die Steuern bezahlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2009)

Marquis schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn mit der Bestellung eine Auftragsbestätigung einhergeht, müssen die die irgendwoher besorgen.



Steht in deiner Auftragsbestätigung drin, bis wann sie das machen müssen? 



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Naja machst Du da jetzt nicht aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten!?



Auf alle Fälle scheint er amerikanische Verhältnisse zu lieben und hat kein Problem damit, Gerichte mit Nichtigkeiten einzudecken...


----------



## Madz (23. August 2009)

Auf eine Gerichtsverhandlung werde ich es wohl nicht ankommen lassen. Aber ein BRief vom Anwalt wirkt manchmal wahre Wunder.


----------



## Marquis (23. August 2009)

@ruyven_macaran: Ach ich hab Zeit 
Müsste da doch auch gewisse Vorschriften geben!?


----------



## Madz (23. August 2009)

Soviel ich weis, kommen sie nach 4 Wochen in Lieferverzug und du kannst anmahnen.


----------



## cybertrance (26. August 2009)

ich sag nur lustige Geschichte


----------



## Equilibrium (6. September 2009)

Hat Hier jetzt schon einer so einen Auto Radi bekommen, oder gab es nur Absagen?


----------



## Madz (6. September 2009)

Nein, gab nur Absagen und meine Rechtschutzversicherung hat abgelehnt.


----------



## Equilibrium (6. September 2009)

Das ist natürlich schade!


----------

